# An " undisclosed " location



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 11, 2014)

yes, it's true


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 11, 2014)

that some are sicker than others....


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 11, 2014)

yup


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 11, 2014)

another


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 11, 2014)

yes, more ....


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 11, 2014)

passes the time when we can't dig...


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 11, 2014)

a few more ....


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 11, 2014)

down the home stretch


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 11, 2014)

thanks for looking !!


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 11, 2014)

as far as we know, this is the only known Miller & Butler pontil mug base in green.


----------



## epackage (Jan 11, 2014)

Nice set up Jim...


----------



## sandchip (Jan 12, 2014)

That is _all right._  Thanks for taking us along. What's the broke sitting just right of center in post #7?


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 12, 2014)

not mine Jim. one of the digging crews basement. the broken piece is a one of a kind Tamaqua Pa soda. jim


----------



## T D (Jan 12, 2014)

Ick!  Old bottles! .....Nothing better to pass the time...


----------



## Dugout (Jan 12, 2014)

May every empty spot on the shelf eventually be filled!!


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 12, 2014)

Impressive collection, nice to have the room to display it all.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jarhead67 (Jan 13, 2014)

Now that's what I call a finished basement.


----------



## splante (Jan 13, 2014)

very nice...any fall protection? ..that would make me nervous


----------



## lil digger (Jan 13, 2014)

buzzkutt033 said:
			
		

> yes, more ....


I am speechless. Is that 8 sided one a nusbaum????


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 13, 2014)

yes Aaron. a Nusbaum. this is not my collection. was at a friends  house.  jim


----------



## antlerman23 (Jan 13, 2014)

holy shit man that is awesome! made me drool.


----------



## GACDIG (Jan 14, 2014)

[8D]


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 18, 2014)

Nice collection.

PD


----------

